# Amazon Author Rank



## Zero Angel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

So the publishing world just got its head turned upside down--or at least our neck of the woods did. 

Amazon introduced a new feature called "Author Rank" where they basically amalgamate all of your works overall to define a list of the best selling authors period. 

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up. 

What do you think of Author Rank?
How will you be utilizing Author Rank?


----------



## BWFoster78 (Oct 10, 2012)

That's going to take a while to digest.

It's great if you're selling well.  Not so great if you're just releasing your first book.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Oct 10, 2012)

Gives more credence to the idea that "the best publicity for your book is your next book".


----------



## TWErvin2 (Oct 11, 2012)

I guess I missed it. Where is the feature/listed data located on Amazon?


----------



## Zero Angel (Oct 11, 2012)

TWErvin2 said:


> I guess I missed it. Where is the feature/listed data located on Amazon?



Hmm. So I am not sure how you can check other authors' ranks (although I have already read a few articles talking about the most popular authors so I am assuming that is available), but for your own rank, you should be able to check through Author Central. Log on to your Author page and click the links at the top ("Sales Info" and "Rank").


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Oct 16, 2012)

I've been really enjoying the new Author's Rank feature. I'm pretty solidly in "the middle" of  the Action Adventure ranking and am sometimes on sometimes off the fantasy list (82 - 100).  I think it's a brilliant idea.


----------



## Zero Angel (Oct 16, 2012)

MichaelSullivan said:


> I've been really enjoying the new Author's Rank feature. I'm pretty solidly in "the middle" of  the Action Adventure ranking and am sometimes on sometimes off the fantasy list (82 - 100).  I think it's a brilliant idea.



Congratulations on your continued success! I'm way up in the thousands, but I am releasing some new stories soon and just getting started. I enjoy the feature, and I can't really see how it could be a drawback to anyone. On the other hand, if you do manage to top a list or even score relatively high, then that is a great blurb to share with others.


----------



## julidrevezzo (Oct 17, 2012)

From what I've seen, it's in your Amazon Author Central account...if I'm not mistaken? There's a link a the top--fifth in the little blue bar at the top. I had a great spike on the 13th (uh, really? I missed it!) where I jumped over 80k, but I'm back down again. Bummer, but not surprising. I'm just getting my feet wet (but I had an "author spotlight" on the 13th so, I guess that did it.)


----------



## Zero Angel (Nov 27, 2012)

Hmm. My author rank seems to be much higher with three different eBooks than it was with just one, even though my two new eBooks are only $0.99 and I've only sold a handful of copies. 

I remember reading somewhere that multiple titles was a strong component of the algorithm in determining author rank but I am unsure of exactly the effect. I also am not sure if it matters that all three titles are in different categories or not. I have one each of horror/thriller, fantasy, and mathematics. Interestingly, they don't have an author rank for the math category, but I can only assume it factors into my overall author rank. 

Thought I'd share my "findings". Anyone have experiences with the algorithm they'd like to share or hypotheses?


----------



## BWFoster78 (Nov 27, 2012)

Zero Angel said:


> Hmm. My author rank seems to be much higher with three different eBooks than it was with just one, even though my two new eBooks are only $0.99 and I've only sold a handful of copies.
> 
> I remember reading somewhere that multiple titles was a strong component of the algorithm in determining author rank but I am unsure of exactly the effect. I also am not sure if it matters that all three titles are in different categories or not. I have one each of horror/thriller, fantasy, and mathematics. Interestingly, they don't have an author rank for the math category, but I can only assume it factors into my overall author rank.
> 
> Thought I'd share my "findings". Anyone have experiences with the algorithm they'd like to share or hypotheses?



Zero,

Thanks for sharing this.  It's useful to have first hand accounts of how it works.


----------



## ALB2012 (Nov 28, 2012)

To terrified to check mine


----------



## Zero Angel (Nov 28, 2012)

ALB2012 said:


> To terrified to check mine



No need to be terrified. It's just a number. When you get into your specific categories it's not so horrifying either. On the other hand, the overall author rank is usually pretty bad (at least if you are struggling). 

In other news, I contacted Amazon to inquire why my nonfiction entries were not showing up and they said the program is still in beta and they passed my feedback on to the development team. Apparently they just don't support nonfiction yet--unless someone else has a differing experience?


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Nov 29, 2012)

Zero Angel said:


> Hmm. My author rank seems to be much higher with three different eBooks than it was with just one, even though my two new eBooks are only $0.99 and I've only sold a handful of copies.
> 
> I remember reading somewhere that multiple titles was a strong component of the algorithm in determining author rank but I am unsure of exactly the effect. I also am not sure if it matters that all three titles are in different categories or not. I have one each of horror/thriller, fantasy, and mathematics. Interestingly, they don't have an author rank for the math category, but I can only assume it factors into my overall author rank.
> 
> Thought I'd share my "findings". Anyone have experiences with the algorithm they'd like to share or hypotheses?



That is very interesting data. Thanks for sharing. I'm really enjoying the new feature, and am curious at learning whatever I an about the algorithm.


----------



## Zero Angel (Dec 3, 2012)

Update:

I haven't had any fiction sales in the last week but my author rank continues to climb. I take this as definitive evidence that even though I can't see my category ranks in nonfiction that nonfiction sales are being factored into author rank. 

Side Note: I managed to break into the Amazon Bestseller List in my nonfiction category of choice and I have noticed that although this isn't self-perpetuating, it definitely helps. I also used strong SEO tactics with my nonfiction books that I believe are generating sales as well. I am getting about 1/2 sale a day (or 1 sale every two days) that I can't trace to any other source. I was ranked between 70 and 90 on the Bestseller List and this did not generate a ton of sales, but I will report back when I break into the top 50 or if I have any other statistics.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Dec 3, 2012)

Zero Angel said:


> Update:
> 
> I haven't had any fiction sales in the last week but my author rank continues to climb. I take this as definitive evidence that even though I can't see my category ranks in nonfiction that nonfiction sales are being factored into author rank.
> 
> Side Note: I managed to break into the Amazon Bestseller List in my nonfiction category of choice and I have noticed that although this isn't self-perpetuating, it definitely helps. I also used strong SEO tactics with my nonfiction books that I believe are generating sales as well. I am getting about 1/2 sale a day (or 1 sale every two days) that I can't trace to any other source. I was ranked between 70 and 90 on the Bestseller List and this did not generate a ton of sales, but I will report back when I break into the top 50 or if I have any other statistics.



Zero,

What SEO tactics did you use?  Did you read How to Make a Killing on Kindle?

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## Zero Angel (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey Brian,

I read Making a Killing a while back and re-skimmed it when you had recommended it to me the other month. I made my title descriptive and to the point "Overcoming Math Anxiety and How to Be Successful in Mathematics" with subtitles bordering a little on the ridiculous (but perfectly acceptable for nonfiction) and made sure in the description that I emphasized everything appropriately with the titles of upcoming sections thrown in as well. 

If you Amazon "Overcoming Math Anxiety" mine is the third that shows up, but the only Kindle option and 1/10 the price of the others, whereas if you Amazon "Math Anxiety" mine is the fourth that shows up in All Departments, but first in Kindle and again 1/10 the price of closest competitors. I believe I am definitely getting some search engine buys. 

It also bears noting that until I had my free promotion I was steadily going down, but since the free promotion (getting up to #1 in Mathematics) I've been getting some pretty regular sales. I believe the free promotion pushed me up in the search results so this has assisted in the SEO sales.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Dec 3, 2012)

Good deal.  Congrats on your sales.

I'm assuming, then, that you used SEO terms in your description and that you attribute those techniques to your high ranking in the results?

If so, it's good to know that it seems to work!


----------



## Zero Angel (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes, although I know that Amazon factors in "popularity" (which remember is distinct from bestsellers) as well. 

I believe the free promotion significantly helped there (with popularity rankings). But it's nice that people searching for those things can find me relatively easily, and being the cheapest on the list of results is a good one-up as well.


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Dec 10, 2012)

Keep in mind that just because you don't make sales (or even if you do make sales) that your author rank may change because it is taking into account relative to other authors.  So if someone else goes down - you can go up even if you didn't make any sales  recently.  All that is really required is that you made sales more recently than "the other guy"


----------



## danr62 (Dec 18, 2012)

288,836. Meh.

For the category that my book is in: 13,133.


----------



## Zero Angel (Dec 19, 2012)

danr62 said:


> 288,836. Meh.
> 
> For the category that my book is in: 13,133.


I've been there...but I hope that you have your book well-categorized. A good category choice can really help. They don't break down Author Rank as much as they do the typical categories, but some can be broke down pretty far down and the farther down they are broken the better in terms of marketing and usable info.


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Dec 19, 2012)

danr62 said:


> 288,836. Meh.
> 
> For the category that my book is in: 13,133.



All books: 1,091, my highest was 957
For Fantasy: 54, my highest was 53


----------



## BWFoster78 (Dec 19, 2012)

MichaelSullivan said:


> All books: 1,091, my highest was 957
> For Fantasy: 54, my highest was 53



I was in Barnes and Noble the other night and saw your books on the shelf.  I thought, "Cool.  I kinda know someone kinda famous."


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Dec 20, 2012)

BWFoster78 said:


> I was in Barnes and Noble the other night and saw your books on the shelf.  I thought, "Cool.  I kinda know someone kinda famous."



I'm glad to hear they are still stocking the books.  It's been over a year on two of the titles - that is a good sign.   I don't know what's going on with my ranking but it's now

All books: 916
For Fantasy #45


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 20, 2012)

MichaelSullivan said:


> I'm glad to hear they are still stocking the books.  It's been over a year on two of the titles - that is a good sign.



I made my semi-annual visit to my local mall last weekend.  In the Barnes and Nobles there, I saw _Theft of Swords_ in a special display along with a Joe Abercrombie book.  Not sure if that means anything, but I thought it was cool.


----------



## Zero Angel (Dec 21, 2012)

MichaelSullivan said:


> I'm glad to hear they are still stocking the books.  It's been over a year on two of the titles - that is a good sign.   I don't know what's going on with my ranking but it's now
> 
> All books: 916
> For Fantasy #45



I recently read a blog that described you as one of the top 5 most successful self-published authors and the most successful in fantasy.


----------



## ALB2012 (Dec 21, 2012)

cool glad to see someone having success with Self Pubbing.


----------



## Zero Angel (Dec 21, 2012)

ALB2012 said:


> cool glad to see someone having success with Self Pubbing.



Just wanted to clarify, although Michael can do a better job, but I believe he has graduated from the self-publishing realm.


----------



## danr62 (Dec 21, 2012)

He's a bit of a hybrid, even still, I believe.


----------



## J.P. Reedman (Dec 24, 2012)

My book has been out about 2 months, it's bouncing around the ranks on both Uk, and US Amazon, and had been in the top 100 of historical fantasy on a dozen or more occasions (top ranking about 16). Made it up to around 80,000 on the German site too and it still has a rank there though it is steadily falling. I like the ranking feature, even if it is very volatile; at least you know if you are selling SOMETHING!


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Jan 2, 2013)

Sparkie said:


> I made my semi-annual visit to my local mall last weekend.  In the Barnes and Nobles there, I saw _Theft of Swords_ in a special display along with a Joe Abercrombie book.  Not sure if that means anything, but I thought it was cool.



Well it means a lot to me.  Thanks for letting me know - that is really cool.


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Jan 2, 2013)

Zero Angel said:


> Just wanted to clarify, although Michael can do a better job, but I believe he has graduated from the self-publishing realm.



I'm not sure I would classify it as "graduated." Both routes are very viable these days, in many ways (and for a good number of authors) self-publishing offers better  income.  But...you are correct in that at the present I'm for the most part traditionally published.  (I have a few short stories that are self-published, but all my current novels are produced by a bix-six imprint).  I'm hoping to change that soon.  I have a window of opportunity where I can put out a self-published work up until the end of March 2013 and I'm working hard to get that done. If I do then I will be a hybrid.


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Jan 2, 2013)

Just wanted to report the results of the changes to my Author Rank after having the kindle daily deal.  As I mentioned my previous numbers were:

All books: 916
For Fantasy #45

My "new bests" because of the daily deal are;

All books: 32
For Fantasy #3

It's been 10 days since the daily deal has ended and I'm currently at:

All books: #678
For Fantasy #44


----------



## Chilari (Jan 2, 2013)

Michael, I actually downloaded the Viscount and the Witch onto my new Kindle on Christmas Day and enjoyed it so much that as soon as I got my new debit card (it needed to be replaced because some distasteful individual unknown to me decided to spend Â£280 of my money on their Christmas presents) I bought Theft of Swords, which I am about three chapters into and enjoying immensely. So that'll account for one sale since the Daily Deal. I've found your posts both here and on Reddit/writing so interesting and informative that I felt compelled to read your stuff, and in fact Theft of Swords was the first fiction book I bought on Kindle.


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Jan 2, 2013)

Chilari said:


> Michael, I actually downloaded the Viscount and the Witch onto my new Kindle on Christmas Day and enjoyed it so much that as soon as I got my new debit card (it needed to be replaced because some distasteful individual unknown to me decided to spend Â£280 of my money on their Christmas presents) I bought Theft of Swords, which I am about three chapters into and enjoying immensely. So that'll account for one sale since the Daily Deal. I've found your posts both here and on Reddit/writing so interesting and informative that I felt compelled to read your stuff, and in fact Theft of Swords was the first fiction book I bought on Kindle.



I'm glad you find the posts informative and am honored to be your fist fiction purchase for the kindle - I'd love to hear what you think when you are finished.


----------

